

Ask HN: Latest recommended mBaaS for mobile chat apps? - 10dpd

What are the latest recommended mBaaS for mobile chat apps?<p>So far:
- Parse.com (expensive, can be unreliable)
- Firebase.com (doesn&#x27;t support push notifications)<p>Any others?
======
mvnewyork502
Clearblade - MQTT message broker, integrates push, horizontally scalable and
flat fee for the platform. Secure / encrypted as well.

